# Is there such thing as a free DVD-RW eraser?



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

I purchased some DVD-RW's recently and I would like to know if a free eraser is available? I have an older version of Nero (i.e. 5.5.9.8) that doesn't support DVD's. Any help or ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's two, either will do the job.

DeepBurner

CDburnerXP


----------



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

Much appreciated!!! Thank you.


----------

